# What Is It?



## BrentC (Nov 8, 2021)

I found this on Saturday.  It weighs about 7 or 8 pounds.  The only thing I can think of is a finial for a fence post.  It was found in an 1890 to 1920 home site.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 8, 2021)

BrentC said:


> I found this on Saturday.  It weighs about 7 or 8 pounds.  The only thing I can think of is a finial for a fence post.  It was found in an 1890 to 1920 home site. View attachment 231748View attachment 231749View attachment 231750


Looks like it could be. Nice design. I wish I knew more.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 8, 2021)

Never seen anything like that before, it's got an interesting design on it.  Looks post-1920s to me, it reminds me more of mid-century design.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 8, 2021)

*It strikes me as a sailing trophy -- for example, from a sailboat race.  Just a guess.*


----------

